# Walt Disney's Lilly Belle New Addition ISKoT



## Railroadinovations

These are photos of our new Lilly Belle locomotive pulling our G scale LGB Disneyland Railroad train. We also use the Jupiter once in a while. 

Imagination Station Kids on Track


----------



## gc53dfgc

I see you found the engine you were looking for and it looks like a very nice one at that. Congrats.


----------



## Railroadinovations

Yea, it's been a long wait and you would not believe what it cost but the nice part is that it has the same parts on most of it as other similar locomotives, so we can run it without worry. Thanks for your comments and as soon as we get our D&RG LGB Mogul locomotive done, even though it won't be an official Disney engine, I will post photos. We have changed the black cowatcher to red and are changing the name on the tender from D&RG to Disneyland Railroad. It will be a second backup. Ken ISKoT011


----------



## Railroadinovations

Shortly after the last post here we discovered this locomotive had motor problems. Further investigation found the frame & main screw housing inside the locomotive broken. When we first received the locomotive from UPS it had a broken cowcatcher, valve guide slider, bell, and smokestack which were either repaired or replaced. When we found the frame problem we also found paint chips falling off the steam chest. This was also almost impossible to repair as the fancy line detailing was small and hard to repaint. Also the wire between the locomotive and tender was broken. The decision was painfully made to return the locomotive to UPS and get our money back. The locomotive will then be destroyed. We are now working an LGB DRG mogul in hopes we can make it as close as possible to a Disney engine although it will never be exact. It will at least be something to pull our Disneyland train as kids have wanted to run this train a lot. It has been sitting for years because it has been impossible to get an engine for it. It is a huge loss and due to finances we will not be able to afford another Disney engine should it become available. I guess it just is not meant to be. Ken Imagination Station Kids on Track 2011


----------

